
Real-Time Vehicle Visualizations in JavaScript with D3.js - jamespollack
http://www.prettymuni.com
======
dej611
I did a similar vis last year (maybe same company's job :D ) here:
[http://dej611.github.io/sfmuni_tracker/](http://dej611.github.io/sfmuni_tracker/)

~~~
jamespollack
ha cool, very similar! perhaps the same one: ) how interesting , its cool to
see how other people make different choices considering the same starting
material. I like route search box!

